# New sff cube case



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey guys 

i think its about time i go fetch another case, this time it must be a cube
the reason why? because i have a new x58 setup with m-atx board etc, so now i want a cube again 

so these are the ones i have been looking at 

The thermaltake LANBOX, i've had this case before, not the best case regarding cooling, but def a hot little case thats cheap.






The NZXT Rogue, also had this case, was very pleased about the cooling of this cube, it can have 5x120mm fans in it, which is a HUGE + imo, + it can house a regular tower cooler with dual fans(depending on the thickness of the cooler tower)





that is the two main cases i've been looking at, but now i found the Lian Li V351 case, and i think its kinda sexy stylish looking.






but i have ZERO experience with this case, so if there is anyone out there who owns one or had one then please tell me about it and how good/bad it is

and PLEASE suggest more cases, mainly from 
www.komplett.dk
www.caseking.de
www.overclockers.co.uk
or other european sites that ships to EU

thx


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

bumb of the day


----------



## Disparia (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, no hands-on experience with it (yet), but I'd go PC-V351.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

thats also what i prob will be buying, but it would be nice with some real life experience and not just reviews


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

think i've found my new case http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ilverstone-SST-SG02B-F-Sugo-black::11291.html


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 13, 2010)

I have one of those that I'm not using.  Shoot me a PM if interested


----------

